
Mac Pro teardown finds a largely traditional desktop inside - Elof
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/12/mac-pro-teardown-finds-a-largely-traditional-desktop-inside/
======
flashman
Original article:
[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Mac+Pro+2019+Teardown/128922](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Mac+Pro+2019+Teardown/128922)

------
vaxman
SSD tethered to the T2 and can’t be replaced. That allows them to forever
enforce their political authority over what software they let you run using
maths.

